# Pics of my pair of mini rexes



## parkersmom120106 (Jul 17, 2010)

This is Smokey, my blue buck. His coat is kinda rough..any ideas on how to make it better? 











This is Ruby my broken red doe. I couldn't get her to sit still. I'm guessing she's got way too much color for a broken huh?


----------



## Icarus (Jul 17, 2010)

parkersmom120106 said:
			
		

> http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e126/dixiegirl3179/07171013591.jpg
> 
> This is Smokey, my blue buck. His coat is kinda rough..any ideas on how to make it better?
> 
> ...


Your Red looks more Vienna than broken. I recently lost a lovely Satin Self-Black doe with pretty much the same marking as her. Vienna is carrier for Blue-Eyed White, which is what I'm hoping to breed for in the next few months. Vienna's often have some white on the face or head, but sometimes it displays itself as little as just white toes.

Do you know what color the parents where? That'd help in estimating what kind of babies you'd get out of the pairing.

For his coat, if it's just generally rough-ish, you'll want to breed him to a finer coated doe. Rexes can be a bit tricky


----------



## parkersmom120106 (Jul 18, 2010)

Vienna huh? I've not heard of that. I'll have to google it. I don't know their parents. The doe came from tractor supply and I got the buck free from someone off craigslist. He was given to me with a bag of carrots, and from his condition I was wondering if that's all they were feeding him. Then he came down with scabies or mange on his nose and around his eyes. A couple shots of ivermectin and some groceries later and he's doing much better. His coat just feels kinda rough..hard to describe. I didn't notice it before and was wondering if maybe some sort of supplement or better feed would make it better.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't really think your doe has the Vienna gene. I had a whole litter of broken red/tricolor babies marked just like that from a tri doe and a solid red buck. While the tricolor (broken harlequin) had plenty of white, the buck came from a breeder that only works with solids, and has nothing but solids on his pedigree. With the brokens, there is the broken gene itself that sets the pattern, and additional modifier genes that influence how the pattern looks on that particular rabbit. Your doe has very few modifiers that help her pattern, so you are right, she has too much color for a showable broken. If the buck has brokens among his recent ancestors, you may get decent brokens from the pairing.

Your buck appears to be molting, which will make the coat rougher in texture. Any idea how old he is? Some older animals just never do get back to the lustrous, smooth coat they had when younger. Also, you said he had some kind of skin condition on his face. Was it just bare patches, or actual scabbiness? Scabby skin around the eyes and nose can be rabbit syphilis, I assume he had no problems at the other end of him?


----------



## dbunni (Jul 18, 2010)

The doe looks to be a "booted"?  I had a youngster some time ago, may still have a pix ... MR ... he was a black otter broken, booted!  Looked a lot like your doe with a little more white and boots on all four feet!  Cute, some kid is hugging it right now!


----------



## parkersmom120106 (Jul 18, 2010)

The stuff around his eyes and on his nose was white and scabby. I googled it and the results were some sort of mange. I took him to see the vet my friend worked for, and they both agreed. He was given a shot of ivermectin then and another a week later and it cleared up completely. There must not have been any hair loss because by the end of the first week most of it was gone and there was hair there. 

Now that molting has been mentioned, I think that's probably what it is. It does seem like hair is coming out from underneath. I'm not sure how old he is, just that he's fully grown. 

I'm going to have to set up the other cage and seperate them for a while since they aren't breeding. He's not even showing interest in trying. All I'm hoping for is some cute, healthy, sound babies that I can sell as pets and put the money towards building cages and such to start a small breeding/showing operation.


----------



## Tinted (Jul 20, 2010)

I have the greatest Dutch buck; his shoulders are wider and better built than the shoulders on my English Lops. I paid a kings ransom for him and drove 1600 miles round trip to pick him up. And he has been molting for 2 months nonstop. I agree with Bunnylady, sometimes they just never come out of a bad molt.

Some people have suggested worming him; however I never worm my herd. Too many bad things happen when you worm a good herd that is not accustomed to being medicated; a good friend of mine had some of the best Hollands in our area. A judge told her that her rabbits were a little potty and suggested she worm them, and per his suggestion she did. Followed the guidelines on the wormer (purchased from the show vendor so rabbit safe and suggested) and within a week half of her herd had died.  

My point is worming him may help his coat, but the risk that comes with worming rabbits (who simply dont take to worming well) is incredibly high.


----------



## bellasrabbitry (Aug 18, 2010)

I highly doubt that your broken red is a vienna marked red, because they always have blue eyes. To me she looks like a booted red, which is a broken that has more than 50% color, so she can not be shown, but would make a good brood doe.  I have a picture of a booted black doe for you to compare them to:





Are you looking to breed those two together? If you are I wouldn't because you should only breed Red to Red, my second choice would be Red to Tort.
I breed red mini rex and have never been able to get reds from any breeding except Red to Red, but I have herd of people getting them from Red to Tort, so that's why I suggested it. If you do breed your blue to your booted red you will probably get some badly colored castors.

Your blue buck looks like he's molting, you can also give him black oil sunflower seeds, I give it to mine to better their coat condition. What kind of feed do give him? 

Tinted, I've wormed my herd for two years and have never lost one. I give them an injection of Ivermectin, it is not labeled for rabbits but is what most breeders use. The dose is one tenth of a cc per pound. I have bought several rabbits from different breeders in the area out of totally different lines and have even brought ones in from out of state and even the country and I've never had a problem with worming them. Even though you buy something from a vendor at a show does not mean that it's safe.


----------



## kbhear80 (Aug 19, 2010)

i would not breed them together either.  You will end up with smutty color.  Rule of thumbs for reds is to breed them to black, torts, lynx or reds.  But the best bet is stick with the same color.  I think it improves the color.  Also it is very important as a breeder to bred to improve the quailty of the breed.  Breed for body not just for color.  make sure the buck and the doe will copliment each others flaws.  Say the buck has a dip in the shoulder you will want to bred him to a doe that had very nice shoulders.  

Def. not a vienna.

info on vienna's

A Vienna (Blue Eyed White) carrier rabbit will have the recessive genes in it's genetic make-up. A Vienna marked rabbit will have white markings on their fur (usually a spot on the head) which will show it carries the gene without test-mating to find this out. 

The Vienna gene, in it's full expression, usually gives the rabbit blue eyes and either an all-white body, or a collar-and-blaze-type marking (like you see on a Dutch rabbit). 
A vienna carrier is one that got a vienna gene from only one of its parents. Usually they will not show the characteristics of a BEW (Blue eyes, white markings or body), but I've had a few kits that got my BEW doe's markings, or even one kit that had one brown eye and one eye that was half-brown, half-blue.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 3, 2010)

Soo Cute!


----------

